# Health Care



## Pedro555 (May 31, 2016)

Hello Folk's
Soon arriving in Egypt and keen to have some feedback on private 'health insurance' that people use in Cairo. Does any one have any experience with a company / policy PMI 2. After reading the conditions it seems quite restricted, or maybe Im over reacting. Do not have any information yet on hospitals and clinics it gives access to or again if there are restrictions ? Appreciate any feedback as I believe it to be important part of my package as I have young children.
Thanks


----------



## Suzettes (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello, we use BUPA- through my husbands work. You can also just pay from pocket, because it's not insanely expensive- if it's just regular dr. Appointments and such. We get a receipt, then have to turn the paperwork in to get reimbursed. It is hard to find good dr.'s here and even harder to find clean hospitals. You have to ask around, and even then it isn't easy to find. Depending on the area you live in, it's good to know the closest and best hospital for an emergency. Traffic is insane, so you can't get anywhere quickly. Hope it helps a bit.


----------

